# Mk2 red stripe dash queston??



## Vdubbin305 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a mk2 16v gti, and the red stripe on the dash was peeling, so i pulled off, and now I want to replace. Can anyone tell where to go or some advice?


----------



## Vdubbin305 (Feb 12, 2010)

It also has the small bumpers with the red stripe, I want to replace those too if someone can give me some input on that


----------



## mikeduke (Feb 18, 2008)

Vdubbin305 said:


> It also has the small bumpers with the red stripe, I want to replace those too if someone can give me some input on that


code LA3 paint


----------



## prasina2 (Apr 10, 2003)

pinstripe tape for the dash


----------



## Vdubbin305 (Feb 12, 2010)

prasina2 said:


> pinstripe tape for the dash


thank you sir!


----------



## TerryFrost (Jul 22, 2008)

eBay has a sweet kit, just search for "Red stripe dash kit" :thumbup:


----------

